# Insurance Help



## BillyT (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a homeowner that was paid to replace their roof and one copper section on their roof. There are several copper sections altogether but insurance only paid for one. They decided to replace the roof only and not the copper. When we billed for depreciation they paid the recoverable depreciation on the roof but took back the ACV payment that was made for the copper since it was not replaced. Don't they still owe the ACV value of the copper whether it was replaced or not? The homeowner just doesn't want one new copper section when the other two are older.


----------

